# Starlings Need Homes .. Chicago IL and Elkhard IN



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,


If anyone can offer a home to a needy starling baby, please contact
Jackie at [email protected].


Thanks much!


Terry
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hi all,


This email is being sent to all the members of the Starling Talk message board, with the hope that one of you will be close to one of these babies and that you would like to adopt one. If you can provide a home for either of these baby starlings please send me an email for additional information.


Thanks,
Jackie
[email protected]


Chicago
We have a fledgling starling which was found in the Milwaukee Airport. We have nursed it back to health over the last few days, but because we have a Cockatoo and two dogs, one of which is a dachshund, eventually we need to find a place for this bird. I am already worried that it cannot be released outside since it is so tame. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
I live in the northern suburbs of Chicago.


Elkhart, IN
I am looking for a home for this baby.... If there is anyone out there who can take this baby, he/she is about 3 or 4 weeks old now, I am hoping to find it a good home, one that doesn't have cats drooling over the cage and trying to reach in for a snack!!!


----------

